# A Better Name?



## akulauper (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm 19, and I've decided that it's time to clue my friends in on what is wrong with me. And I'm wishing, more than anything, that IBS had another name. Something like "celiac disease" or "[surname] syndrome" or just about ANYTHING other than "Irritable Bowel" would be preferred to what is arguably a very gross name for what we have.So, when you have to tell someone, what do you call it? If you say "IBS," they almost always say, "What's that stand for?" My doctor suggested "GI functional disorder," which sounds a little better, I guess.I need a name to use because I don't want to have to go into detail about exactly what happens if I eat the wrong thing or get too stressed out. A name and the basic facts ("I have to be really careful about what I eat and I get sick a lot") would be ideal.Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people will use food allergy as a cover (as people sometimes take that seriously) or you could say food intolerance if that fits better. A lot of people know lactose intolerance so may get the idea without having to mentions something with bowel in it.


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

You certainly aren't alone trying to talk about IBS without actually saying it's name (sounds like some sort of a bad board game)If it's a really close friend, then IBS/ Irritable Bowel Syndrome is fine for me. But what if it's the first time you meet someone? Say your having dinner with people from another company, and you're trying to do business together. I certianly don't want to go into details about my bowel habits (or lack thereof) but at the same time, they'll offer me some sort of dessert and I have to come up with creative ways to decline. For some odd reason you can decline chicken but decline desert and they think there must be something wrong with you. Some of the things I have said to people have been: I have problems digesting certain foods or I'm intolerant to something, or my digestive system doesn't funcation properly and I can't eat that. I'm sure they think I have some sort of rare disease that you see on medical shows. Usually when I say I can't do dairy (as that's what I'm usually offered and have to turn down) is - oh, lactose intolerant, right? no problem! Or, given that I avoid dairy and red meat, some people think I'm a vegan (I don't usually bring up the fact I eat poultry because then I would have to explain that I'm not vegan and then I would be out of an excuse







).


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I hate the name too! So awkward! Even when you say it to close friends, it can be weird. I usually say something really vague like stomach problems or a lot food allergies.


----------

